# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Anëtarët e forumit shqiptar nga Ilirida

## RiGerta

Vrejta rastesisht qe tema e sofres tone u mbyll. Meqe nuk kisha ku ta lej nje pershendetje po e rihap perseri.
Dar_di nuk ka gje qe e mbylle temen vetem ne plehra mos e hudhish se nuk ta falim  :buzeqeshje: 
Pershendetje Ilirida.Paci nje te diell te bukur te gjithe :Lulja3:

----------


## alem_de

Ciao Forumistat nga MC.

----------


## RiGerta

Naten e mire te gjitheve. Ju deshiroj nje fillimjave te mbare te gjithe juve qe neser duhet te jeni ne pune  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

Pershendetje te gjitheve ne temen e re :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

pershendetje miqte e mi...................

----------


## USA NR1

Pershendetje te gjitheve,kalofshi nje fundjave si ma te mire

----------


## letaa

ju pershendes te gjithve nga STRUGA

----------

rag79 (13-09-2013)

----------


## Pa_doreza2

RiGerta

Pershendetje edhe nga une 

Nderroja temes titullin ne vend te ''Maqedonis'' ILIRIDES  ndosha i shkone me mire

----------


## RiGerta

> RiGerta
> 
> Pershendetje edhe nga une 
> 
> Nderroja temes titullin ne vend te ''Maqedonis'' ILIRIDES  ndosha i shkone me mire


Pershendetje Pa_doreza. Ke shume te drejte i shkon me mire ai titull por nuk e ndryshova nga titulli i meparshem. Nese moderatoret do mund ta ndryshojne mire do bejne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

Pershendetjet e mia motra e vellezer.

----------


## RiGerta

> Pershendetjet e mia motra e vellezer.


Pershendetje bashkvendas  :Lulja3:

----------


## alem_de

Te pershendes ty nga Qyteti me i bukur i Ballkanit.

----------


## diita

> ju pershendes te gjithve nga STRUGA



letaaa,  flm per pershendetjen dhe foton!

pershendetje te gjithve! :Lulja3:

----------


## letaa

> letaaa,  flm per pershendetjen dhe foton!
> 
> pershendetje te gjithve!


 ska gjee diitaa mbetesh e pershendetur

pershendetje edhe kalofshii sa me  mir  kete pushim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

Pershendetje dhe nje fund jave te mbrekullueshem per patriotet ne mi........

----------


## RiGerta

Mirembrema Bashkatdhetar.

----------


## toni54

pershendeteje .....................

----------


## AnaH_M

Mirmengjesi.
Ku jeni humbur o njerez? 
Ju deshiroi nje dite te mbare te gjithve.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje antar te Ilirides si dhe mesafir te nderuar,
Ju deshiroj nje dite te kendshme.
Ps: Njoni-ch nuk jena humbur po presim ftesa
Shume interesant e paske firmen!*

----------


## AnaH_M

> *Pershendetje antar te Ilirides si dhe mesafir te nderuar,
> Ju deshiroj nje dite te kendshme.
> Ps: Njoni-ch nuk jena humbur po presim ftesa
> Shume interesant e paske firmen!*


Ahahaha shuuuuj :buzeqeshje: 
Per cfar ftese eke fjalen? Dasma ka mbet per veren tjeter gigigigi
Firmen thu ekam te mire a? Nejse ce mbasi tduket interesant se ndroi nje kohe :shkelje syri:

----------

